# Two Felt Questions...



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

A new Bike shop just opned down the street and they'll be carrying Felt & Jamis bikes. I've never really consered either before so now I'm reading on Felt at their website and now have the following questions:
Does the 2008 F3 have the same frame as the & F2? 
Can the 2008 F3 be spec'd with a compact crank? Ther website doesn't show that as an option.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The 2008 F2 and F3 share framesets. I believe the last two models that spec'd compact cranks (the F4C and F5C) have been discontinued for '08, but they may still be available from '07 inventories.

The same goes for the F3. If you compare specs between the '07 and '08 it's not that different and you may be able to get some $$ off if they're still available.

2007 Felt website:
http://www.feltracing.com/07/default.asp

By the way, in the $1850 to $2550 range, Jamis is worth a look as well. Not as aggressive in geometry, but if you don't race it may suite you better.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link. The 3 criteria for my next bike are:
1 - Compact Crank
2 - Lighter (I have a CAAD8 that's about 17.3 lbs without pedals)
3 - More compliant ride without sacrifcing stiffness (which is why I'm looking to switch from aluminum to crabon)

My budget is around $3k and am leaning towards the Cannodnale SuperSix 3 or Trek Madone 5.2, both 2008 with a compact crank, but the F3 seems to be close spec-wise. 

One more question - is the 2008 F3 frame the same as the 2006 F1C?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The 2008 F3 is the same frame as the 2006 F1C, but the forks differ. Back in '06 Felt spec'd the bike with Reynolds Ouzo Pro's. 
http://www.feltracing.com/06/06_bikes/f1c/spec.html

As far as your criteria:
1. I'd guess that most LBS will swap out a standard crank for a compact. 
2. If < 17.3 lbs is a hard and fast rule, I'd say the '07 F3 is out. I believe it weighed 17.5 - the '08 is 17.25
3. In my experience, you won't do better than the new Madone, but I haven't ridden Cannondales. But to me the Felt is still in the running.

#2 above is incorrect. The '07 F3 weighs 17 lbs, the '08, 16.4


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I have an 06 F3C with the compact wigh weighs 17.5 and I absolutely love it. I wouldn't even think twice about getting another one if something happened to it.


----------

